# The perfect cartridge.



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If you could design the next greatest factory cartridge, for rifle or handgun, what would it be? Or how would you improve an existing design? Or what is your favorite factory round and why? 
As most of you know, I am a fan of the 270 Winchester. I believe that its capacity is ideal for the .277 bore size. If I feel the need for a larger caliber, a 30 caliber would be fine. My choice would be an Ultramag case the same size as the 300 Winchester. A little longer than the short mags, but not as big as the Ultramag. And if you could rechamber all of the 300 Winchesters out there, so much the better.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

What kind of cartridge? The perfect big game? varmint? overall? This is a very good question you ask and one that I lay awake at night trying to answer.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever you choose. A detailed explanation why your cartridge is "perfect" would be informative as well. For example:
For shots on ground squirrels out to 200 yards I really like the 17 HMR in my Ruger 77/17. An even better option would be a 77/22 Hornet rebarreled to the 17 Ackley Hornet. A 20 grain V-Max at 3500 fps would do wonders on them out to 300+ yards. There should be no recoil, and loading around 10 grains of powder you get 700 shots per pound. Pretty cheap to shoot. A 20 caliber version would be interesting, and Calhoun has their 19 caliber version.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

The .204 and 7 mm Mag have already been done. :lol:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd take the 270 Win and neck it up to .284 so it could leverage the improved frontal area and bullet weights offered by 7mm. -O|o-


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I am a neophyte to different loads, and wildcatting so I may be talking out of my butt here.

But my thought is this: I would like a high power such as the 30-378 Wby that shoots at similar velocities, but groups a bit better for long distance shots. It seems that the larger super magnum cartridges out there are fast, but not terribly accurate. I like fast and hard hitting rounds, but I also love accuracy. So if some one could come up with a .308 cal that shoots around 3400 - 3600 fps but groups like my .204, you'd have me sold! I would also like something that has a good barrel life (around 6000 rounds or so). I was startink to look into the 6.5 Creedmoor, but lost interest when I found that it has a relatively short barrel life. 

So in summary, I want FAST, HARD HITTING, and ACCURATE. (Maybe about 1/2 MOA @ 100 yards)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh! And I want something that isnt going to be $6.00 a bullet like the 30-378 (even the brass for hand loading is EXPENSIVE)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmmm... How about a .204 WSSM? It would probably be a barrel burner but you could see impacts through your scope BEFORE you pull the trigger! 8) 

_(O)_


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax*, try this link. I doubt that it will meet your expectation for barrel life, but the accuracy should be good. http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... 6-a-38634/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Bax*, try this link. I doubt that it will meet your expectation for barrel life, but the accuracy should be good. http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... 6-a-38634/


Can you imagine a 30-416!? That thing would be HUGE! 120 gr charge of powder too! I wonder what the ballistics would be


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I think the reason that you don't see many super-accurate 30-378's out there is because it is pretty much loaded up with hunting bullets. I'd like to see what it would do with handloaded A max, and tuned rifles....

Lazzeroni has done it with their hyper magnums, so I think it could be done with the Wby as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I always get frustrated with Lazzeroni because they seem too hard to find components for that I dont know if it would be worth it. But the ideas they have seem great. Havent read many reviews on them though.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Loke said:
> 
> 
> > Bax*, try this link. I doubt that it will meet your expectation for barrel life, but the accuracy should be good. http://www.longrangehunting.com/forums/ ... 6-a-38634/
> ...


Exactly the same as the 30-378. The 378/416/460 Weatherby case is the 416 Rigby case with a belt added for aesthetics.


----------

